# Moussaka: A VIP of the Greek Kitchen



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

I think that Moussaka ( stressed to the last syllable) is the most popular Greek dish.
After many experiments and recipes I have concluded to the recipe I post.
Of course there are many many others. 
Moussaka is not made only of eggplants and 
minced meat. I have in my collection a couli -flower moussaka 

Moussaka

9-10 eggplants
700 gr ( 24.69oz) minced meat ( the original recipe asks for lamb, I use beef)
3 medium onions
2 tbsp chopped parsley
2 eggs
7-8 powdered sea biscuits *
1 glass of white wine - the same quantity of water
1-2 tbsp of tomato paste

Brown the minced meat in a casserole using 1-2 tbsp of butter or olive oil and 3 finely chopped onions.
When the meat is completely browned add 1 glass of wine and 1 glass of water, the tomato paste, the parsley, salt and pepper.
Cook on a low heat for an hour.

In the mean time

Chop the eggplants in pieces, lengthwise. Soak them in salty water for half an hour 
Fry them in a small amount of butter or olive oil ( 2-3 tbsp) Place them on paper towels in order to remove the excess oil.
NOTE: Some people avoid frying the eggplant. The final result is lighter; if you have problems with cholesterol maybe you should avoid frying them.

When the minced meat and eggplants are ready, grease a pan.

Place a layer of eggplants in a greased pan.
Stir in the casserole with the cooked meat, the powdered sea biscuits and the 2 egg whites.
Cover the layer of eggplants with the meat.
Cover the meat with a layer of béchamel after you have added the 2 eggyolks in it.
Spread ot to create a smooth surface and sprinkle some grated yellow cheese.
Bake in a medium over for half an hour to 45 min.
Good luck.

*I hope that someone helps with this term. In Greece we use a lot a kind of powdered sea biscuits. I don’t know if you do and how is called in the States. But you can omit it without influencing the recipe.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Athenaues,
Great recipe!!

Do you have to saok the eggplants in the water? or can you just leach them with salt in a colandar?also, do you ring out the water from the eggplant before frying? only because of the water proposing a small issue with the oil

I have seen sea biscutes in the states, simple flour water and sat& pepper.

I will definatly try this one out, as I love eggplants served anyway
thanks
cc


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Yes, it sounds very good -- and easy! 
A few questions: 1) how big are the eggplants you use? 
2) how many portions does this make -- what size pan do you bake it in?
3) if you use cauliflower, you partially cook it (boil or steam) first, yes? That sounds like a very interesting variation!:lips:


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

One more question Athenaues 

Have ever made it with cinnimon stick, allspice and cloves?(ok 2 questions) how about a little frsh oregano?


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Yes, CC, I put a dash of cinnamon and some oregano in my meat mixture. Is that an addition from a particular region (ex- Thessaly, Peloponnesos, etc.) or particular to families?? Who uses potatoes in moussaka, as I've tasted before? My family's Greek friends also used cinnamon. We did this for pastitso as well.

If you're looking for something to put in the freezer, this is it!! Grow those eggplants and enjoy the bounty for months to come.


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Answers :

1. The reason I soak the eggplants in the water is that I have observed that lately, due to advanced agricultural tecniques and abundance in watering , eggplants are not as bitter as they used to be.
So, since I avoid to use much salt, I prefer to soak them.
2. Plum eggplants will be fine Suzanne although in that case you don't need 9-10 ...
3. You can add what ever you wish to the meat, as you know from previous debates with cape chef, I hate to use many spices and herbs in the same dish. Less is more 
I do not use cinammon but everybody else in our family does, I just use a dash of freshly grounded nutmeg which is one of my favourite spices 

4. Yes there is potato moussaka, zuchini moussaka, zuccini and tomato moussaka , couli-flower moussaka etc etc etc
I will post the potato and zuccini as well.


----------

